
Ask HN: What is an enterprise software that sucks, but you still use? - sgondala2
Most of the enterprise software is bad. What is something that you use, hate to use it, but use it just because of no other better alternative?
======
Juliate
JIRA. And Slack.

Not because there's no alternative, but because there's some kind of misplaced
cult about it in the industry.

